# I wouldn't give up on Nintendo JUST yet.



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

*European Box Art For The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks*
X-play did an interview with someone over at Nintendo, (I forget who it was they interviewed) about NSMB Wii and Zelda Spirit Tracks, according to him, New Super Mario Bros will not be a cakewalk through the game, and in Spirit Tracks, eventually you can lay down your own tracks, so exploration isn't completely destroyed.
I'll try and find a video on youtube later or something.
I'd imagine that playing NSMB Wii solo would provide more of a challenge, while playing it with 4 of your friends would be more fun.

Also other Spirit Tracks news:
-It has been confirmed once again to be a sequel to PH, there will be things in-game that also confirm this.
-America is getting the short end of the deal this time, as Europe is not only getting better box art, but preorder bonuses and a special edition tin that includes two figuruines (Link and the Phantom) and the game itself.
-The train will be customizable like the boat in PH.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 28, 2009)

Megamannt125, what does the New Super Mario Bros. Wii Box Art look like?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Megamannt125, what does the New Super Mario Bros. Wii Box Art look like?


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 28, 2009)

Europe ftw >: )


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

Anyone else notice the tower in the box art of ST? I wonder what it could be....


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmm it looks like this holiday season just got abit more interesting between gameing companies.


----------



## Resonate (Oct 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice the tower in the box art of ST? I wonder what it could be....


Maybe it's a special Train Station with a bunch of secrets inside?

Maybe some supernatural stuff is in the game too, because the game is called Legend of Zelda: _Spirit_ Tracks?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 28, 2009)

Aww man, I want the Europe Boxart instead of the *censored.2.0*ty U.S. one now.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 28, 2009)

We brits get epicness for once.


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

So wait? A new Zelda games coming out?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> So wait? A new Zelda games coming out?


Yeah 2 are, one for wii and one for DS, you didn't know that?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> So wait? A new Zelda games coming out?


You didn't know!?






What's the one for Wii?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 28, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't either. =P


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Omg!! There is!!! When!!!!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Omg!! There is!!! When!!!!


Spirit Tracks is going to be released in this December, as for the Wii title, we know nothing about, all Nintendo has given us about it is that it's being made and leaked artwork.


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

What's the info u got on spirit track? I use to keep up with Zelda realeas all the time but I thought twlight had wrapped it up. This makes me so excited!!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> What's the info u got on spirit track? I use to keep up with Zelda realeas all the time but I thought twlight had wrapped it up. This makes me so excited!!


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/H6dgiMig8Bk'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/H6dgiMig8Bk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Mega video won't play on my iPhone, I'm in school.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Mega video won't play on. My iPhone I'm in school.


Here's the ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6dgiMig8Bk[/url]
It takes place 100 years after Phantom Hourglass and plays like PH too.


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

I have to get a ds and play them. I just played the console games.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> I have to get a ds and play them. I just played the console games.


Now for Zelda Wii, it's apparently going to be Miyamoto's "dream game" and is going to be different from any other Zelda games and will also use Wii Motion Plus, allowing absolute control over Link's sword.


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Well this sure to be a toatlly new gameing experince, can't wait for
it to be realeased.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice the tower in the box art of ST? I wonder what it could be....


Ganon's Tower, if he's in it?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the tower is too happy looking.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 28, 2009)

I suppose, but it could be something special, maybe the Master Sword is up there?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> I suppose, but it could be something special, maybe the Master Sword is up there?


I don't think the Master Sword is in this at all, this takes place 100 years after PH, which takes place after WW, and the Master Sword is currently underwater, in ganondorf's stone skull. It's likely this land is the new Hyrule they went searching for at the end of WW.


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow I just watched the video and it looks like a really good game!!! I wanna play it so bad >.<  the train of crazy coolness!!!! All aboard!!


----------



## Ricano (Oct 28, 2009)

The whole series is confusing...
Years pass and all the main characters look alike?
Wdf is up that


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm?

Tower of the Gods. jk

That was taller...

I'm curious to that Tower now..
Hmm?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> The whole series is confusing...
> Years pass and all the main characters look alike?
> Wdf is up that


There is more than one Link and more than one Zelda, they are all related to each other, except WInd Waker/PH/ST Link, they are their own thing, as said by the King of Red Lions in the scene where he is talking to Lord Jabun.


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

It is a bit confusing but last I remember their was a thread that showed  the series an what order they go in. I just have to find it LOL


----------



## Ricano (Oct 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Ya the ancester thing is correct as u can tell in wind waker. And the list is real but dammed nintendo tell us!


----------



## Ricano (Oct 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 28, 2009)

This topic is interesting.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

One of my fav Zelda games was majorys mask it had so many side quests and extra things you could do.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 28, 2009)

I've given up on Nintendo.
3rd parties own my money.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I've given up on Nintendo.
> 3rd parties own my money.


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

It's because nintendos changing the way they market things and the type of games the're making now.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> It's because nintendos changing the way they market things and the type of games the're making now.


I know that, but it is a sin against gaming to give up on Zelda.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 28, 2009)

Dammit, I want a cool Zelda pre-order bonus. >.>


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Ya man If any game has ever caught my heart in gaming it has to be Zelda I love that game like it was my son XD


----------



## dragonflamez (Oct 28, 2009)

Am I honestly looking at a Zelda Train game.
What the hell?


----------



## Conor (Oct 28, 2009)

I actually refuse to give up on Nintendo.
Only because I grew up with them.


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Am I honestly looking at a Zelda Train game.
> What the hell?


I'm as shocked as you are. first the boat now
a train what's next? A space ship? Lmao!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crap guys, he's found out about Spirit Track's sequel.


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Ahahah!!!! Link in space!! Stay tunned lol!!!


----------



## Horus (Oct 28, 2009)

Olook, my last DSi game :O

OhaiderPSP/PS3/Xbox360 (Depends on future KH games >.>)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 28, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legend of Zelda: The Galactic Adventure!

This one compared to others will be of <big>_Galactic Proportions_</big>.


----------



## Blue Cup (Oct 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Am I honestly looking at a Zelda Train game.
> What the hell?


The first step towards a steampunk Zelda game is what it is.


----------



## Zex (Oct 28, 2009)

If Zelda gets anymore advanced than trains the series is ruined. :/


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 28, 2009)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If done right, a steampunk Zelda game would be epic.


----------



## Zex (Oct 28, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong.
<big>*
Wrong.*</big>

<big><big>*<big><big>WRONG.</big></big>*</big></big>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 28, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nonononononono.

You see, I said if done right.
To do a Zelda game steampunk right would be almost impossible.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bettar qual</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is it gonna have a red box?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Olook, my last DSi game :O
> 
> OhaiderPSP/PS3/Xbox360 (Depends on future KH games >.>)


Ze PS3 will please you sire.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2009)

this game is still going to be controlled with the touch screen which pisses me of. I HATE controlling a ds game that way!!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> If Zelda gets anymore advanced than trains the series is going to be like Final Fantasy.


Fix'd for ya.


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Well you kinda have to wonder what possiblly could they do instead of a train?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Well you kinda have to wonder what possiblly could they do instead of a train?


Aonuma over at Nintendo said he wants a WWII Zelda.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Oct 28, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zelda DOES NOT work with steampunk.
Maybe if it's done by like some uber professional.


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 god kill me now.  I would rather them stop making more games for Zelda then to ruien the series like that.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't you imagine Link in a military outfit, driving a jeep, and using a gun?


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

I would go to ninetendo of America and blow them up burning all the files of it and the blueprints. zelda is the game that kept me dedicated to nintendo if they mess it up they have lost me as a fan.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> I would go to ninetendo of America and blow them up burning all the files of it and the blueprints. zelda is the game that kept me dedicated to nintendo if they mess it up they have lost me as a fan.


Aonuma is in Nintendo of Japan, not America from what I believe.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Oct 28, 2009)

I can understand Ninty milking LoZ for what they can get... but this is bad milk...

/bad analogy :S


----------



## Thunder (Oct 28, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I can understand Ninty milking LoZ for what they can get... but this is bad milk...
> 
> /bad analogy :S


RYE DOUGH!


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes myimoto (not sure Ifi spelled it right) is the creater of Zelda I wish he would stand up and quit letting them ruin his series. 

-1,000 post woo!!!!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Oct 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=o
CRASH!
And I'm off... *runs away*


----------



## Thunder (Oct 28, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=C

kbai


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Stop the spamming for gods sake


----------



## Thunder (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Stop the spamming for gods sake


'k lil' mod


----------



## Miranda (Oct 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't make me smack you little brother! <3

But do chill out with the spam.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 28, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could you put a <3 at the end of such an evil phrase? ;o

I wanna get NSMBWii C:


----------



## Miranda (Oct 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you are my little brother and as much as you drive me crazy...I still love you.

Anyway, I feel obligated to comment on this thread...I've never played a Legend Of Zelda game so I don't know anything about them...what makes this one game so special...I'm a bit confused? o_o


----------



## dragonflamez (Oct 28, 2009)

Miranda.
Trains ruin everything.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Zelda, what isn't more special than that?


----------



## Miranda (Oct 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Miranda.
> Trains ruin everything.


I agree, I actually hate trains. =x


----------



## dragonflamez (Oct 28, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone hates trains.


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

You should really play one of the games preferablly the orcarina of time. I could explain it but you really wouldn't understand it unless you played it for yourself.


----------



## pielover6 (Oct 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ Lies.

I love trains.

Personally, I can't wait for this


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Sounds like a ww remake except on a train this time.


----------



## John102 (Oct 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like trains, they make you slow down in life, sometimes that's all you need to realize what the truly important things in life are.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hell with that sentimentel b.s. Trains are gonna
ruin the LoZ series.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Sounds like a ww remake except on a train this time.


Well it is a sequal to PH which is a sequal to WW, and WW is a sequal to OOT, which is a prequal to MM, and is also a prequal to TP.


----------



## Micah (Oct 29, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait...are you two really related? 0_0


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they are, you didn't know that Coma?


----------



## Micah (Oct 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.


Back on topic: I played Phantom Hourglass and hated its guts. One of the worst DS games I've played.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't go as far as saying it's the worse DS game, by far the worse Zelda game, but it's not all that bad, it's just really easy, short, and overall empty, like the game was unfinished, but then again it is just a handheld game, it could be fun like, in a car or in a waiting room.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

You can't say for sure the order the games go in. Ww is just the beggeaining of the return of Gannon and links ansecsters having to killem again.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> You can't say for sure the order the games go in. Ww is just the beggeaining of the return of Gannon and ]There are some games, where they are confirmed to go in certain areas, Wind Waker was confirmed to go after OOT (not only by Nintendo, but the massive amounts of in-game thing), PH was confirmed to go after WW because of the beginning of the game and Tetra and the pirates are in it, ST was confirmed by Nintendo where it goes, and TP was confirmed to go after OOT in an alternate dimension.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

I do agree on tw going after Oot and ph going after Ww but where does Mm
fit in at?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> I do agree on tw going after Oot and ph going after Ww but where does Mm
> fit in at?


MM is a direct sequal to OOT, it goes after OOT and before TP, it is the same exact Link in OOT and MM, and MM follows the story after OOT, at the end of OOT Navi leaves Link, so Link goes to find her, which is the beginning of MM, him searching for Navi, there are others too, like to instance, A Link to the Past comes some time after TP, Link's Awakening after that, then the original 2 Zeldas after that, this is also confirmed, but games like Minish Cap, The Oracle Games, and the Four Swords could be anywhere, but the gameboy version of A Link to the Past made it clear that Four Swords and Four Swords Adventures go before it.
So to sum it up, this is all we know about the confirmed timeline:
-----/WW/PH---ST
OOT
-----\MM---TP--FS/FSA--ALTTP/LA--LOZ/AOL
While the Oracle and Minish Cap games could go anywhere, but many theorists like to put Minish Cap in the beginning, mostly because Minish Cap HAS to be anytime before FS and FSA because that's where Vaati comes from, most people also put Minish Cap in the beginning because in that game Link gets his signature green hat, while it is a small detail, it could proove to be an important one. 
I should also note that in FSA, Ganondorf gets the Trident of Power, turning him into a pig demon forever, as seen in every game after, while in games before it Ganondorf is human.


----------



## John102 (Oct 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

Ah yes I forgot about navi leaving it's been so long since I have played mm.


----------



## John102 (Oct 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Oct 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zelda can use magic to change her skin color, eye color, and body, so it's likely she can change her gender too, does Shiek's body honestly look like that of a woman?


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

Link is a guy shiek is Zelda so it's a girl.


----------



## John102 (Oct 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Does that look like a women to you? Imagine her with the same outfit sheik wares, and a bit skinnier.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Zelda can give herself muscles and make her chest flat in a matter of seconds using magic, I don't think changing her gender too is out of the realm of possibilities.


----------



## John102 (Oct 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never said it was, I was just saying that just because she looks like a man doesn't mean she is one.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Touche.
Other fun tranny stuff:
Prince Ralis is Princess Ralis in the japanese version of Twilight Princess.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

Shiek is a female because it's Zelda! Even if she changed the way she looked it wouldn't matter it's Zelda and she's a girl.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 29, 2009)

Have any of you played it?! Ganon's Link's mother obviously.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

You are completely stupid Gannon isn't his mother.


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 29, 2009)

new super mario bros. (DS) was supposed to be a cake-walk? :O


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

It was easy for me.


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> It was easy for me.


maybe its because I like doing all the optional levels and get every single star.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

Well if you start to play like that then yeah it things can begin to get difficult.


----------

